
Boycotts or buycotts? The role of corporate activism - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-boycotts-buycotts-role-corporate.html
======
samizdis
Corporate Sociopolitical Activism and Firm Value,

The Journal of Marketing,

[https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/0022242920937000](https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/0022242920937000)

